# Coastal Connection



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The Alamo Fly Fishers included me along on an outing to the Aransas Pass area this past weekend. They blazed the trail with Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing over the past several years, and I wanted a chance to get to know them better. Of course, it didn't hurt to have a chance at some awesome salt water fly fishing.

My kayak hit the water shortly after we arrived on Friday afternoon, and I promptly hooked up with a 40+ inch black drum. I saw the fish clearly, and had an opportunity to sight cast to it. The monster fish was tailing in a bayou next to the house where we stayed, so there was a gallery of fly fishers watching the show as the behemoth towed me and my boat for over half an hour. There was a reel screaming run that almost spooled line and backing, with me paddling like a mad man to catch up. After about twenty minutes, another kayak joined me with a net and a camera. 

Finally, the beast just hugged the bottom of the bay and laid there. All my attempts to move the fish failed, and finally the hook pulled free. Oh well.

The next couple of days produced trout and redfish from Estes Flats and Lighthouse Lakes Trail. Friendships were made, and fish stories told till late into the night. All in all, a great fishing adventure.

Several veterans were on the trip, making it even more worthwhile, just before Veterans Day.

Let's go fishing


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome! Love the salty fly.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Mike - thanks for your service as well 

What were those specks hitting?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Outearly said:


> Mike - thanks for your service as well
> 
> What were those specks hitting?


A shrimp pattern as partially seen in the mouth of the rat red.

The big red hit a gold spoon fly.

The monster big ugly hit a deciever, dropped on its nose while tailing.

All good fun.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice work!!

And thanks to the Veterans! We very much appreciate your sacrifice and service!!


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW! Nice pictures. Thanks for posting. You were fishing in my back yard. Looks like you had perfect weather.


----------

